# Stay far, FAR away from Fasttech



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Stay away from Fasttech from now on…
Here is how the current Group Buy went down.
Placed an order and selected DHL from the available options - $50.
After payment, Fasttech informed us that DHL no longer ships Ecig products… options are going snail mail, or UPS at an additional $40 - $50+40 = $90.
Everything is now ready to ship, get a notice from Fasttech that Pretoria is listed as a “remote area” on the UPS region list and they will only ship once we pay an additional $40.
So to get the parcel, the shipping has jumped (after payment) from $50 to $130!!!!

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Munro31 (14/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Stay away from Fasttech from now on…
> Here is how the current Group Buy went down.
> Placed an order and selected DHL from the available options - $50.
> After payment, Fasttech informed us that DHL no longer ships Ecig products… options are going snail mail, or UPS at an additional $40 - $50+40 = $90.
> ...


Wow!!! That is absolutely disgusting!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (14/7/21)

Now I'm really glad they didn't have the cotton I wanted in stock. Would have been very, very expensive cotton


----------



## zadiac (14/7/21)

Like the time I paid R900 for 3 little bottles.


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Just spoke to UPS… I am classified as a “remote area” because I am more than 30km away from their office… 40km to be exact.


----------



## Mzr (14/7/21)

Let's rather plan a group trip to there warehouse after covid


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Mzr said:


> Let's rather plan a group trip to there warehouse after covid


Could be cheaper.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Now I'm really glad they didn't have the cotton I wanted in stock. Would have been very, very expensive cotton


Nope, these upcharges are on my shoulders, can’t let the other guys pay after opting in at a certain price.


----------



## Viper_SA (14/7/21)

That hardly seems fair. Very big of you.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> That hardly seems fair. Very big of you.


It’s not fun, but I invited people along on a group buy to share in a cheaper shipping split. It would be even more unfair to expect them to pick up the tab after the fact.
Most would have declined to participate if they knew up front that shipping would be triple.


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Nope, these upcharges are on my shoulders, can’t let the other guys pay after opting in at a certain price.


There's no way in hell I am letting you pay this on your own. I bought into the group buy so it's the least I can do is to pay my part. This is not your fault.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (14/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Just spoke to UPS… I am classified as a “remote area” because I am more than 30km away from their office… 40km to be exact.



Ah ... so that's how they define "remote". Crazy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (15/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Nope, these upcharges are on my shoulders, can’t let the other guys pay after opting in at a certain price.


Can't the shipping address just be changed and sent to someone on the forum who is willing and can be trusted who lives within 30k of depot?

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (15/7/21)

Hooked said:


> Ah ... so that's how they define "remote". Crazy!


Half an hours drive so similar to going to Mars!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/21)

So when's the next group buy from FT?  Asking for a friend...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

It seems it all comes down to an administrative error on Fasttech’s side.
Their system links the postal code to a city and not a level down like ours does (to the suburb). So their system is trying to match my postal code to Pretoria and failing, so the generic post code for Pretoria is being pushed through to UPS. We actually had a similar issue with DHL on one of the earlier group buys.
I am waiting for their response, but it will either be fixed, or I will collect from one of their contact points.
I will not however be paying another $40, that’s for sure.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> So when's the next group buy from FT?  Asking for a friend...


Lol, @Grand Guru promised to do one in the Spring, but from 3FVape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Half an hours drive so similar to going to Mars!


Depending where you are in South Africa, a drive to Mars may be easier and safer at this point!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (15/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Depending where you are in South Africa, a drive to Mars may be easier and safer at this point!


Yeah the BBC is on the ball with international news but i didn't like to say anything. I have noticed so far extra vape gear along with TV's, phones and other goods haven't yet appeared in the classifieds, anyone taking orders!


----------

